# Fusarium



## papheteer (Feb 5, 2013)

Been reading alot and can across fusarium wilt. Was wondering what are the symptoms in paphs. Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2013)

I think it looks like general dehydration. Limp willted plants. You should probably see some fungal like growth in the potting mix, but I believe it basically attacks the roots so the plant can't pull up water and desicates.


----------



## Cochlopetalum (Feb 6, 2013)

It's not unusual to find pottplant paphs with fusarium. The ones i bought got limp leaves and a lot of dead rots with black powdery pulp. The also put out a large number of new growts, all small and seldom maturing.
In phals you can se a lot of black sunken parts on their rots, some times going up to were the lower leaves join the stemm. Giving black sunken parts with a blackish powdery surfase.


----------

